# My New Eveready Dolphin Micro



## rookiedaddy (Sep 27, 2010)

Bought this 2 weeks ago... 











some "insight" shots... 















and my Dolphin is brighter than SureFire 6P with 2 fresh CR123A... :devil:











with following setup...




:nana:


----------



## ASheep (Sep 27, 2010)

That's a great looking light, I've been tempted by the Dolphin Mini/micro range for a while now, so I can have a complete set of Dolphins. What's the little guy like on 14500s? also, what bulb are you using? going too high wattage will melt the reflector won't it...


----------



## bladerunner (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice job...had me wondering looking at beam shots, and the last photo made me say "OK".


----------



## lctorana (Sep 27, 2010)

Been there, done that:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2737099&postcount=9
The purple torch was pounced on by my mother for a kitchen torch (seeing into the back of cupboards, looking into the oven etc) and has seen daily use for the two years since its hotwiring.

And yes, Virginia:
1) it is still on the same bulb
2) the cheap 14500 batteries from the dealer-we-dare-not-name are still workibng beautifully and remain a perfect voltage match
3) the reflector, whilst showing clear and obvious signs of melting, hasn't affected the beam quality to any great extent.

And it's lightweight plastic with a proper side mounted slide switch, so there is no fiddly downside to actually using the thing!


----------



## rookiedaddy (Sep 27, 2010)

@ASheep, i'm using the 6-cell Mag-num Star® Xenon lamps. Don't think my usage pattern will melt the plastic reflector tho, as I only use it for short burst (< 2 mins)... 

@bladerunner, thanks. 

@lctorana, yea... some of those threads are what makes me wanna own one

and the "innocent" looking Dophin Micro has the element of *surprise* when turn-on ... now I can proudly say "my Dolphin is brighter than your Dolphin"


----------



## rookiedaddy (May 6, 2011)

just added a few more Eveready to the collectives...


----------



## Sci Fii (May 23, 2011)

rookiedaddy said:


> just added a few more Eveready to the collectives...



RD,

Pretty cool looking set of lights you got there. I'm just getting into flashlights and while I have several LED's, I really like playing with the incandescents. I've got a few old one's I'm learning on. Wish they sold those here in the states. How's the throw on the 4 and 6 cell lights? Can either do 200 meters with reasonable light?

Why don't you use the 14500's in the ACE model. Would there be a problem doing so? The reason I asked is because I have a similar light from Lowe's and would like to try what you did. I have two AW IMR's and just picked a 6 cell magnum star the other day at an Ace hardware store. Wasn't sure what I would use it for and but got it as I'm not sure they're always available locally. Is there any reason besides heat I couldn't do this with mine?


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 23, 2011)

Fantastic! I've always wanted to try that setup, but using a ROP low bulb. Nice to see that it works


----------



## Sci Fii (May 23, 2011)

RD, 

One other thing. What are the three round Eveready's called? Are they also Dolphins?


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jun 3, 2011)

Sci Fii, sorry for my late reply... 



Sci Fii said:


> ... How's the throw on the 4 and 6 cell lights? Can either do 200 meters with reasonable light?


the 6-cell Magnum Star Xenon beam can reach >100 meters in these host, but I'm not sure about 200 meters tho... as these are using a relatively shallow reflector. The Dolphin can throw better than the Waterproof model. If you are looking for better throw, maybe the bigger D-cell Dolphin is the model to get.



Sci Fii said:


> ...Why don't you use the 14500's in the ACE model. Would there be a problem doing so? ... Is there any reason besides heat I couldn't do this with mine?


I left the the ACE model in stock form due to the quality of the contact point, not heat. It also serves as a comparison checkpoint for me.  



Sci Fii said:


> ...One other thing. What are the three round Eveready's called? Are they also Dolphins?


The three round Eveready are not Dolphin, they are called Eveready Waterproof light, but their waterproof are tested only to 3ft for 1 hour as printed on the card. It floats too. 
I like these Eveready Waterproof light as they have a bigger base and can be easily "bored" to accommodate 18mm LiIon cells for longer runtime and it's smaller than any D-cell lights.


----------

